# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 30g tank



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

this is my 30g hex tank that has been set up for about 6 months. Its a bit messy and needs some trimming but i'm glad I can say no more beard algea or greenwater. the only thing i cant do is get my rotala indica and ludwigia repens to look red. the rotala is on the back right and ludwigia is on back left. 
Any suggestions or comments?
thanks
my hex tank

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

this is my 30g hex tank that has been set up for about 6 months. Its a bit messy and needs some trimming but i'm glad I can say no more beard algea or greenwater. the only thing i cant do is get my rotala indica and ludwigia repens to look red. the rotala is on the back right and ludwigia is on back left. 
Any suggestions or comments?
thanks
my hex tank

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

naaaah don't prune it, i like it. the plants look healthy so it's not bad looking at all.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Looks pretty good! Some cardinals will look
good in that tank!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Very nice tbarb!


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for the compliments. I always wanted either cardinals or neons but i dont think they would school to well since the tank is only about about 20" wide but 2' tall.
I just bought a 20g long for this purpose.

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

A small group of eight would do well in that tank and would add a nice highlight of color.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

I like all the green...nice tank.


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

are those plants wisteria? if so, how do you get it so fat? meaning so many branches.
-charley

_____________________________
http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html








http://www.pbase.com/chbak014


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

yup, they are wisteria but i'm not sure i know what you mean by having so many branches. I really dont do anything special with them besides plant 2 stems together and just let it grow. When its too tall, i cut and replant the tops and throw away the rooted ones.

Does anyone know if the rooted portions would still grow?

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------

